# Cameo???



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Hi all..,
Any one can explain to me the CAMEO in pigeons?? 
I searched the web but, i didn't find enough information.
Only about poultry and oaten peacock (sex-linked recessive). 



http://www.gulfup.com/?R9TYvW


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

Never heard of, do you have a pic of what is is supposed to look like on other poultry?


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

I never heard eather, on of my friends asked me about it. I found that it is poultry and it is a sex linked gene. 
Pic's 

http://www.gulfup.com/?5TZZXr

http://www.gulfup.com/?553dsi

Dr. Holander ( Oaten is the combination effect of black-shouldered and “cameo” (sex-linked recessive). Blue is a good first cross.)

http://www.poultrypress.com/articles/article25.html

I have good information about pigeons genetics, i just wanted to be sure about the Cameo.

Thanks.


----------

